# Best buck yet!



## dearl (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't consider myself a troughy hunter by no means. We do manage our property to grow good deer, and I have let alot of small bucks go over the years, but I have been deer hunting all my life, and have some great deer on the wall already, but This past Saturday my bar was set alittle higher. Me and a friend have a small piece of property adjacent to the wildlife refuge here in central North carolina, and I have always heard there were big bucks over there, but never would I have thought I would have taken this one so soon in the season. I shot a nice 7 point last wednesday with the muzzle loader, it tipped the scale at 172 lbs. Good size buck, but the 8 point I shot Saturday afternoon tipped the scale at 189. He isn't real wide, but he has a perfect rack, and he has good mass. I took my daughter that morning, and she shot here first rack buck, a small 5 point. She doesn't get to go with me much but so far she has been 3 opening days with me and she has killed 3 bucks, 2 spikes, and here recent 5 point. My son and I went that afternoon, and this big boy stepped out.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice deer! Congrats!


----------



## FloridaBassGirl (Nov 17, 2009)

NICE JOB.. =D> 
I think it is great to involve the kids. I got my first one @ age 13 one of my most memorable times ever hunting..... they will ALWAYS treasure hunting with Daddy


----------



## Jim (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice buck man! Good for you! :beer:


----------



## dearl (Nov 17, 2009)

Yep my kids are my life, but you know I cannot remember a time when they didn't go either hunting or fishing with me. My daughter and my son both deer hunt with and fish me, and they both enjoy it as much as I do. My son is 12 and he has already taken 2 deer with his bow, in his own stand by himself. He is alittle frustrated right now because he hasn't taken a buck, but he will get one, I know it. My daughter took her first buck when she was 13 too, had one spike on the right side, next year she shot a spike with 1 horn on the left side, I told her she had to shoot a rack buck this year, and low and behold this 5 point walked out first, and give her a perfect broadside 50 yd shot. She shoots my .270 with no problems, I think she shoots it better than me sometimes. I hope that they will continue to hunt with their children and pass on this heritage to many generations, we have to remember that our kids will be the ones to take care of our wildlife in future generations, if they don't who will?


----------



## switchback (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats to you and your daughter. I love to see the kids in the woods or on the lake enjoying themselves.


----------



## FloridaBassGirl (Nov 17, 2009)

dearl said:


> Yep my kids are my life, but you know I cannot remember a time when they didn't go either hunting or fishing with me. My daughter and my son both deer hunt with and fish me, and they both enjoy it as much as I do. My son is 12 and he has already taken 2 deer with his bow, in his own stand by himself. He is alittle frustrated right now because he hasn't taken a buck, but he will get one, I know it. My daughter took her first buck when she was 13 too, had one spike on the right side, next year she shot a spike with 1 horn on the left side, I told her she had to shoot a rack buck this year, and low and behold this 5 point walked out first, and give her a perfect broadside 50 yd shot. She shoots my .270 with no problems, I think she shoots it better than me sometimes. I hope that they will continue to hunt with their children and pass on this heritage to many generations, we have to remember that our kids will be the ones to take care of our wildlife in future generations, if they don't who will?



*You are exactly right!!* I was taught and believe in family heritage. I am a 7th generation Floridian, Native American... and raised in a very LARGE and very TRADITIONAL Southern family... I actually worked for the Florida Wildlife Conservation Commission ( it was just game and fish when I was there) and feel blessed that when my 2 boys were young they went to work with me almost everyday! ( I was in the wildlife division not law enforcement) and especially my youngest can tell you MORE about the flora, Fauna, and wildlife in Florida than most men who has hunted it for 30+ years.. I did good.... and am blessed with 2 great men! ( who are 8th generation crackers  )


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 18, 2009)

nice'ns! congrats to you and your chitlins


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 18, 2009)

nice muzzleloader buck!


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Nov 18, 2009)

my brother lives out there or 2 of my brothers do now they live in fayitvile
congrads on the deer how many can you shoot out there


----------

